# A Haunter's A-B-Cs



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

*A* is for *Axis*
My skull should have three
*B* is for *Boris*
Whom I want talking at me

*C* is for *Curby's*
Their inventory we have constantly checked
*D* is for my *Dremel*
Great, another motor that I wrecked

*E* is for *Expanding*
The sticky foam we use to shape and fill
*F* is for *Fog*
To hang low, our devices will chill

*G* is for *Gravestone*
Made up of foam board and gray paint
*H* is for *Halloween*
That deadline is our only confining restraint

*I* is for *Ice*
Dry to make a thick fog to sustain
*J* is for *Jell-O*
Used to make another disgusting brain

*K* is for those *Kids*
Demanding we give up our candy
*L* is for *LED*
We find the lights are quite handy

*M* is for *Mausoleum*
Built to house ghosts of the flying crank kind
*N* is for *Night*
You know the one, I shouldn't have to remind

*O* is for *Orange*
A theme color that's used traditionally
*P* is for *Paper-mâché*
You know you need this unconditionally

*Q* is for *Quality*
The attribute we both strive and treasure
*R* is for some *Rest*
Until November, we'll not have in any measure

*S* is for *Styrofoam*
Making things to appear to have great strength
*T* is for *Tape*
The need for which cannot be measured in length

*U* is for *UFO*
An alien theme some find exotic
*V* is for the *Vortex*
The spinning can be unsettling and hypnotic

*W* is for the *Witch*
"Fire burn and cauldron bubble"
*X* is for the *XActo™*
Knives that cut without much trouble

*Y* is for *Yell*
Then watch the TOTs shriek and run
*Z* is for *Zombies*
What we are to our holiday, when all is said and done


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I have this on my blog and thought it would be cool here too!

http://grimrecesses.blogspot.com/2010/08/haunters-b-cs.html

If anyone else can come up with some better rhymes (Lord knows I'm no poet) feel free to post them here. I have thick skin...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think it's great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very well done.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Bravo!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very clever! Your wit has given me a happy end to a stressful day! Thank you!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Great job! I like it!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Bravo! very cool poem and so true.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Brings Halloween just that much closer...wait, I can't handle closer, I have soooo much to do....


----------

